# Nurburgring 18th/19th July



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

So apart from Eddie and myself , who else is going on the Destination Nurburgring Track days in 2wks ?? Cant wait.....:runaway:

see you all there :wavey:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

JIMBO GTR said:


> So apart from Eddie and myself , who else is going on the Destination Nurburgring Track days in 2wks ?? Cant wait.....:runaway:
> 
> see you all there :wavey:


Might be 

And so might you be if you acknowledge my email sent Monday 

Jo


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm going, blue my11

come and say hi

jack


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice one , will do Jack ...


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Oops sorry Jo , yep got your email thanks .. x


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Oops sorry Jo , yep got your email thanks .. x


I shall look forward to your reply then 

Jo


----------



## arkangel (Jun 15, 2008)

*Me Too*

And jo I spoke to you twice yesterday you lucky so and so:thumbsup:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

CATDT said:


> I shall look forward to your reply then
> 
> Jo


Very nice it was too  Thank you :clap:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

arkangel said:


> And jo I spoke to you twice yesterday you lucky so and so:thumbsup:


And an opportunity to listen to your lovely tones on voice mail too. Spoilt aren't I :runaway:

The only thing that can better that is 3 days in your company to hear you in person 

Jo


----------



## arkangel (Jun 15, 2008)

*Oh and it starts*

God, three days of me, I am so sorry in advance to everyone, oh maybe not eddie!!!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

arkangel said:


> God, three days of me, I am so sorry in advance to everyone, oh maybe not eddie!!!


Apology accepted ... I want to find a kiss smiley but there isn't one so you'll have to imagine it 

Jo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

arkangel said:


> God, three days of me, I am so sorry in advance to everyone, oh maybe not eddie!!!


LOL! 

I was just about to make a comment but decided to hold back till I see you in person :banned:


----------



## arkangel (Jun 15, 2008)

*HAHA*

So looking forward to it, when you going up? We will be up there on sat night. :thumbsup:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Jo,

How many members have you got in your motley crew?

Gav

PS - The glass of bubbles awaits!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

arkangel said:


> So looking forward to it, when you going up? We will be up there on sat night. :thumbsup:


Sunday afternoon in plenty of time to sign on :thumbsup:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

GavGTR said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> How many members have you got in your motley crew?
> 
> ...


With a vat of water alongside this time 

There's about 40 in the CAT posse with 20-25 drivers made up of a few different marques. 

Have remembered to add you for SOAS each night :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking forward to this!How many gtrs are going Jo?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

CATDT said:


> With a vat of water alongside this time
> 
> There's about 40 in the CAT posse with 20-25 drivers made up of a few different marques.
> 
> ...


The lady friend is also coming along as well best tact another on the order!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Looking forward to this!How many gtrs are going Jo?


You're another one Mr K who hasn't replied to my email  

There's potentially 6 R35's, 4 Skyline's and 1 350z plus others who have left the fold and moved over to other marques. A few Porsches's and BMW's in the mix too. 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

GavGTR said:


> The lady friend is also coming along as well best tact another on the order!


Do I need to make it 2 for SOAS then?

Jo


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

CATDT said:


> Do I need to make it 2 for SOAS then?
> 
> Jo


Please!


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll be there on the Tuesday as I'm driving up from Barcelona on the Monday.
Silver 2009 with carbon and Spanish reg.
ps Eddie I havent forgotten about the fiver I owe you,would you accept euros?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

PETERJH said:


> ps Eddie I havent forgotten about the fiver I owe you,would you accept euros?


No probs Peter, Euros will be fine


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

PETERJH said:


> I'll be there on the Tuesday as I'm driving up from Barcelona on the Monday.


Please bring the sunshine with you if it's not there already :clap:

Safe journey and look forward to meeting you.

Jo


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll get there Monday night as we're going to see if we can burgle the RMA day at Spa on Monday afternoon.
Staying at the Lindenhof if anyone fancies a beer on Monday evening. Ask Renata, who owns it, for Big Jack and she'll point me out drinking beer outside. I'll buy you a beer and we can tell each other how was we are going to be on Tuesday!


----------



## GTR8 (Aug 23, 2010)

*nurburgring*

The snake will be there can't wait.:clap::clap:


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be in the area at that time as well, leaving Finland on next tuesday and spending the week in Germany. It would be nice to meet you guys and have a chat, have some beers and do some driving! Maybe not necessarily in that order...


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Juhani said:


> I'll be in the area at that time as well, leaving Finland on next tuesday and spending the week in Germany. It would be nice to meet you guys and have a chat, have some beers and do some driving! Maybe not necessarily in that order...


That order sounds fine to me (just joking)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Juhani said:


> I'll be in the area at that time as well, leaving Finland on next tuesday and spending the week in Germany. It would be nice to meet you guys and have a chat, have some beers and do some driving! Maybe not necessarily in that order...


Please do come over and say Hi Juhani, most of us will be there from Sunday afternoon and a few PAX laps for a GTROC member will not be an issue :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey folks - great news (or not for those who know me) am now heading across late Sunday for Monday and Tuesday sessions but will be tracking M3 I am due to be racing with a friend to get to know how to drive on slicks and track setup car etc.

Staying at Linder so any GTROC or CDT peeps want to get together for a beer my number 07970 469469. Be fabulous to put some names to forum handles.


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Please do come over and say Hi Juhani, most of us will be there from Sunday afternoon and a few PAX laps for a GTROC member will not be an issue :thumbsup:


That sounds good! I noticed that passes for 18th and 19th are sold out, so I hope I'll be able do some tourist laps on fri/sat/sun. Meeting some Finnish Porsche people at the Ring on fri, they promised show me around as I'm still a ring virgin... 

Let me know if you're having a GTROC meeting somewhere!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Juhani said:


> That sounds good! I noticed that passes for 18th and 19th are sold out, so I hope I'll be able do some tourist laps on fri/sat/sun. Meeting some Finnish Porsche people at the Ring on fri, they promised show me around as I'm still a ring virgin...
> 
> Let me know if you're having a GTROC meeting somewhere!


Not an official meeting of the GTROC but we will all be at the circuit and having Steak on Stones in the evening at the usual place :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Hey folks - great news (or not for those who know me) am now heading across late Sunday for Monday and Tuesday sessions but will be tracking M3 I am due to be racing with a friend to get to know how to drive on slicks and track setup car etc.
> 
> Staying at Linder so any GTROC or CDT peeps want to get together for a beer my number 07970 469469. Be fabulous to put some names to forum handles.


To quote from one of my favorit movies Alien 2 "I feel safer already" :nervous:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Not an official meeting of the GTROC but we will all be at the circuit and having Steak on Stones in the evening at the usual place :thumbsup:


Mmmmmmm Sabine - the future Mrs Burgess!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Mmmmmmm Sabine - the future Mrs Burgess!


Sadly, she doesn't even know it yet....


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

We should be easy to spot during the day - we're in the Inner area for parking. And by night at the Pistenklause. 

I've got your number Roger and will hopefully catch up during Monday. 

A week today :clap:

Jo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Mmmmmmm Sabine - the future Mrs Burgess!


 Here we go again


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

See you guys there .... can't wait.
I'll be turning up in my satin black R35, along with a couple mates in a Litchfield T-25 and a tuned 3 series.

Hoping to meet up with the CATDT convoy at the tunnel entrance 

David R


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

hairyaardvark said:


> Hoping to meet up with the CATDT convoy at the tunnel entrance


I'm hoping it will be in the cafe - not sure I'll be looking for you at the start of the tunnel :chuckle:

Jo


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, fair enough


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Here we go again


Again...? Right no beers for you sir.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

hairyaardvark said:


> Yes, fair enough


What time is everyone heading over? Exhaust still sounding good I hope Mr Aardvark.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> What time is everyone heading over?


08:50 crossing

Those not travelling with us, remember not to go on the top deck of the train.

Jo


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

If I 'm not mistaken,then there are going to be approximately 21 GTR's at the Ring for the 18/19.Maybe we can organise a group photo:thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

PETERJH said:


> If I 'm not mistaken,then there are going to be approximately 21 GTR's at the Ring for the 18/19.Maybe we can organise a group photo:thumbsup:


Don't see why not Peter


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

CATDT said:


> 08:50 crossing
> 
> Those not travelling with us, remember not to go on the top deck of the train.
> 
> Jo


Why not? Is it narrower? I have spacers fitted, so that would not be good ....


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

hairyaardvark said:


> Why not? Is it narrower? I have spacers fitted, so that would not be good ....


If you have a lower front than standard car (ie Mondeo etc.) then heading to the top deck will damage your car. Just ask Hockey Boy on here ... Eurotunnel regretted not listening to him and the payout they had to make.

They are better now and seem to instantly recognise cars that should stay on the lower deck, but in case they don't, you need to be firm with them and insist that you stay on the bottom tier or else they will be paying for the damage.

Jo


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice to meet some of the people from the forum and put faces to names.I had a great time and did quite a few laps but decided to call it a day early for a couple of reasons.First of all I had bearing noise from the front right side which was getting noisier with each lap and I still have a trackday at Spa tomorrow.Secondly,the 1000mile drive on monday was starting to take its toll.Then there was the oil can in the boot that decided to lose its cap.Three litres of 10w60 oil spilled out and then after a few laps of everything bouncing around like in a washing machine,there wasn't a single thing in the boot that wasn't coated.:bawling:
Hope to see you all again soon
Peter:clap:


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes it was good to meet you guys, and to finally have a go at the 'Green Hell'.
Getting a passenger ride in James' utter beast R35 was perhaps the highlight for me ..... as was surviving my own drives without a crash


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

My pleasure Dave ! , it was great to meet you ... What a great trip! BIG Thanks to Jo and Colin @ CAT driver training for planning the trip and getting such a great group together ...fantastic ....
I wish you guys could of stayed for the Tuesday as it was alot quieter on track and in the car park ..apart from the 3 Gumperts (then only 2) big oops.. 
ill Post up some of my V-box footage/pictures and once i get it sorted ..
thanks to you all for making my brother Brad and friend Lee's first trip so great and my second the best yet.


----------



## tecnocer (May 30, 2011)

hi people
i'm an italian owner that was on track the 18 and 19 july (r35 black)
i saw that many english r35 was on track.....very well
i saw one of these with a sticker "900R".....uau....very impressive !!
fortunatly the meteo was very good and i tried my first experience in that incredible track

i'm satisfied for my lap time, considering the first time

see you next time

good drive to all people

mauro


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Mauro ..glad you enjoyed it ..
(dont think you should be timing ... save it for Race days not track days !)


----------



## tecnocer (May 30, 2011)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Hi Mauro ..glad you enjoyed it ..
> (dont think you should be timing ... save it for Race days not track days !)


it was for my personal curiosity....i always catching with myself !!

ahhah

mau


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Great to see a few of you there and apologies if I got in your way (was in the Yellow BMW M3 Race car so only about 250 BHP down on you all). I did have the pleasure of worrying an F1 driver off the road in front of my in a £300K supercar though haha

Loved the ring and after 11 driving laps and 9 passenger laps I think I know where the first three corners go. One thing to note whilst be overtaken (a lot) was the speed of the GTRs - nothing came close even the SLR, 599 GTO, GT2 RS and SLS races that were going on and they are 3-6 times more expensive 'Hypercars' either that or GTR driver are all psychotic nutters (yes Eddie that means you).

Must start saving after the fuel bill from blasting across Europe has drained the wallet slightly! 

When is the next one as am definately up for it??


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

PETERJH said:


> Nice to meet some of the people from the forum and put faces to names.


Was great to meet you Peter and glad you made it safely back. Look forward to seeing that tan again in the Autumn and you know Dirk really WAS serious :chuckle:

Very tired and croaky today but it was all worth it. CAT clients will get to know about our next trip via the newsletter - likely next year but if another opportunity presents itself later in the Autumn then we'll be there. But Spa is a definite priority for 2012. 

James, don't forget about the forward planning for November :thumbsup:

Great group as always with much fun and banter. Weather was better than expected too 

Jo


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Come on then guys - spill the beans on the Gumpert/barrier interface opcorn:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

mickv said:


> Come on then guys - spill the beans on the Gumpert/barrier interface opcorn:


Let's just say if I was Adrian Sutil I would have been a bit more red faced than he appeared after taking it out on the first section of the course. But they still let him drive the nice yellow one next :nervous:

Jo


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

F1 driver + Gumpert + T13 = huge bill .


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

mickv said:


> Come on then guys - spill the beans on the Gumpert/barrier interface opcorn:


Happened right in front of me (I worried an F1 driver off the track in an 120000 mile BMW E36 M3 on my 8th ever lap of the ring - now THAT is Pistenklause bragging rights haha!).

Coming out of the fenced off pre GP build area where they were putting up grandstand looks like he booted it into the lefthand, downhill corner to start the lap and back end twitched into barrier then bounced the front of the car into it damaging front end across kerbs and grass (I had to drive round a large lump of carbon fibre in the track).

To be fair he managed to get the yellow one round next time out!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> now THAT is Pistenklause bragging rights haha!).


You'll be getting a lot of mileage out of that one :chuckle:



ROG350Z said:


> To be fair he managed to get the yellow one round next time out!


And so he should :chairshot But there was talk in the car park area of something breaking :blahblah::blahblah: 

Jo


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

His pride?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CATDT said:


> You'll be getting a lot of mileage out of that one :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am indeed Jo - but that is pretty much the only thing I can brag about other than I had the most Yellow car there!! 

Apparently he broke his teeth....? I imagine that was not the crash but the bloke from Gumpert punching him in the face afterwards.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm heading out there with Nurburgring Experience on 27th September if anyone wants to do another track day there.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Ah. Sutil. That explains it! Bet he was a tad embarrassed.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Happened right in front of me (I worried an F1 driver off the track in an 120000 mile BMW E36 M3 on my 8th ever lap of the ring - now THAT is Pistenklause bragging rights haha!).
> 
> Coming out of the fenced off pre GP build area where they were putting up grandstand looks like he booted it into the lefthand, downhill corner to start the lap and back end twitched into barrier then bounced the front of the car into it damaging front end across kerbs and grass (I had to drive round a large lump of carbon fibre in the track).
> 
> To be fair he managed to get the yellow one round next time out!


Ah Rog, that explains a few things - yellow bmw!! Was expecting to see you in your white GTR, and was surprised not to spot you at all .....


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I'm heading out there with Nurburgring Experience on 27th September if anyone wants to do another track day there.


I'm there at the beginning of September. Doubt i could blag a return later in the same month. Is it a closed track event you're going to David?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

hairyaardvark said:


> Ah Rog, that explains a few things - yellow bmw!! Was expecting to see you in your white GTR, and was surprised not to spot you at all .....


Yeah I was parked in outer in Natalie's Dirty Sister but was with Climax Motorsport with theri BMWs testing the car I hope they will now let me race ;-) Plus it was nice and 'slow' to learn the ring - flipping loved it! Sorry if I got in your way.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Yeah I was parked in outer in Natalie's Dirty Sister but was with Climax Motorsport with theri BMWs testing the car I hope they will now let me race ;-) Plus it was nice and 'slow' to learn the ring - flipping loved it! Sorry if I got in your way.


Ha! Not likely .... I was by SOME MARGIN the slowest GT-R there that day


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I had a brilliant time, made even more special by the surprise presentation on the Tuesday night. Thanks once again to Colin & Jo, excellent organisation by the CATDT gang as usual :thumbsup:

My special lump of concrete now has pride of place on my mantle piece !

Here's to the next one :clap:

And special thanks to Eddie for taking Katie out for a few laps in the 35, except now I'm getting it in the ear non-stop, about how much faster the new GTR is over my old 34 .........:chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Lol robbie. You will end up with one 

They definitely are quick.
I have been thinking about getting one to strip and cage as it will be mental.


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

Unfortunately I couldn't make it in time to the Ring to meet up with everyone, I went there on wednesday and straight to Spa from there. Trying to make it some time to the same track day with all of you gtroc members!

I drove behind someone from the owners club on the autobahn today coming from Spa, black GT-R in GB plates going to direction of Köln. Anyone?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> I'm there at the beginning of September. Doubt i could blag a return later in the same month. Is it a closed track event you're going to David?


Yup, anyone interested should look on nurburgringuk.com.
Are you going on a track day or TF day?

I still want to try a day when they join the GP track with the Nordschleife. They even did some TF days in that format, but haven't seen any advertised recently.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Robbie 733 said:


> And special thanks to Eddie for taking Katie out for a few laps in the 35, except now I'm getting it in the ear non-stop, about how much faster the new GTR is over my old 34 .........:chuckle:


LOL! It was great to see you and Ian again ... that black gaffer tape is really good 

Katie was most welcome and a great passenger but I expected more screams ... she was just too


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, anyone interested should look on nurburgringuk.com.
> Are you going on a track day or TF day?
> 
> I still want to try a day when they join the GP track with the Nordschleife. They even did some TF days in that format, but haven't seen any advertised recently.


David, it will be TF as i've no more time off available & i'll be going with a small group who can only get over for the 1st weekend of Sept.

I did Scuderia Hanseat 3 years ago & that takes in the full GP as well as Nordschleife so you enter Nordschleife close to the final hairpin on the GP track & enter the GP track before the final sharp right hander where most Computer games start a Nordschleife lap & that brings you onto the beginning of the GP track start finish straight.

Will likely do that course again if they hold it next year.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Excellent couple of days thanks to Colin and Jo.
I can confirm that Cosworth road pads smoke heavily after a couple of laps:nervous:
No timing though due to F1 stadium built on the track with detour through the old pits!


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

would love to do the Nurburgring but never seem to be able to make the time due to work and family commitments


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Great to see a few of you there and apologies if I got in your way (was in the Yellow BMW M3 Race car so only about 250 BHP down on you all). I did have the pleasure of worrying an F1 driver off the road in front of my in a £300K supercar though haha
> 
> Loved the ring and after 11 driving laps and 9 passenger laps I think I know where the first three corners go. One thing to note whilst be overtaken (a lot) was the speed of the GTRs - nothing came close even the SLR, 599 GTO, GT2 RS and SLS races that were going on and they are 3-6 times more expensive 'Hypercars' either that or GTR driver are all psychotic nutters (yes Eddie that means you).
> 
> ...


LOL! Only just seen this Roger after a day taking in the first of the sun Austria since leaving the ring last week!

It was good fun to get out in your BMW and I wish you well on you first race :thumbsup: the ring as ever was very moreish


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Definatly going next year !! i hope DN do the 2day format again..


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

1 1/2 laps (approx 30th) of the Ring and 1 lap of the car park not a quick lap but a fun one to drive ...sorry for my excited passenger towards the end of the lap and a half .. 

‪VBOX0057‬‏ - YouTube
pictures to follow. 


cheers


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

JIMBO GTR said:


> 1 1/2 laps (approx 30th) of the Ring and 1 lap of the car park not a quick lap but a fun one to drive ...sorry for my excited passenger towards the end of the lap and a half ..
> 
> ***x202a;VBOX0057***x202c;‏ - YouTube
> pictures to follow.
> ...


Awesome vid, thanks for posting.
On the first lap, was it Bradley that was going 'nice' after the high speed corners?


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

No prob D ..ill try to find our lap as well  
No mate is was Lee .. you can tell by the accent!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

JIMBO GTR said:


> No prob D ..ill try to find our lap as well
> No mate is was Lee .. you can tell by the accent!


Hi James,

Don't suppose you V-Boxed our little jaunt?

Gav


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry Gav i didnt have it set up then ...sorry mate.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

how do i post pictures pls?? ...i have some on imageshack but cant get it to work!


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Gav i think thats you (or Dave?) with me just about to launch out of the mini carousel in pic 1. (you two were the only passengers with full face helmets).


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Gav i think thats you (or Dave?) with me just about to launch out of the mini carousel in pic 1. (you two were the only passengers with full face helmets).


I had a Blue Full face Helmet and there is a hint of blue in there I think.

Good Tri-Pod action shot though! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice vid - 175 down Dottinger Hohe!, however I don't lift at the Bilstein bridge or even at the slight bend up to the left...at least not in GT5 on the PS3 ;-)


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

thank you OldBob ... ill try harder next time


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Nice vid - 175 down Dottinger Hohe!, however I don't lift at the Bilstein bridge or even at the slight bend up to the left...at least not in GT5 on the PS3 ;-)


Ask nurburgringgtr what speed he's seen down that straight. Alright, I'll tell you: 213mph indicated, 198mph GPS! 

That is really stonking on, albeit in a mildy tuned 2011, but still...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Blimey that takes some stones to do! interested to know when / where he lifted


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

he lifted as he ran out of petrol just after the bridge


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

JIMBO GTR said:


> he lifted as he ran out of petrol just after the bridge


To get that speed the circuit was fully open (no pay as you go) and it is about the speed you exit Galgenkopf onto the main straight then keeping it flat all the way to Tiergarten (which is mildly downhill before you brake and after the bridge). Then prey that the brakes are going to do the job and that your right leg muscles are strong! The right hander at the end is tricky and you cannot carry too much speed into it or you end up on the marbles and eventually.......
Interestingly, the day was fairly cool and humid but the track dry, and I felt the car was on top form running 100 octane. The brakes on the MY11 are holding up pretty well but David Yu did manage to point out a couple of minor cracks recently. On the 2009 car, the brakes would have been destroyed on the first or second lap, so a definite improvement on the new car.
Clearly my driving is only so so because I cannot crack what I believe is a proper time for the ring - must just be able to get that part of the circuit right.
The MPG reading over 3 laps was 2.8 mpg and then I was on vapour.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Blimey, so you kept your foot flat through the kink under the bridge and hit 198mph on the shortish straight down to the old pits?!

That's even braver than I thought! 

Amazing speed for just a remap and exhaust...


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

@Jimbo GTR those are some awesome photo's


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Blimey, so you kept your foot flat through the kink under the bridge and hit 198mph on the shortish straight down to the old pits?!
> 
> That's even braver than I thought!
> 
> Amazing speed for just a remap and exhaust...


Not brave David, just a touch stupid, and I am unlikely to do it again. The car was pretty stable through the kink and conditions were as good as I have experienced. I felt this was the best opportunity to see what speed could be achieved. I didn't repeat it and generally the maximum was a lot lower. The track started to get more crowded and you never know at the end of the straight if some other car has tried to do the same and dropped oil on the kink. Thank Mr Litchfield for the tuning, which is not OTT


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Streetgasm maus, ill have some more to post over the weekend


----------

